# Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.



## kamikatze2 (28. Mai 2006)

also es geht um folgendes. eigentlich geht es um den teich meines vaters. aber der hat nunmal wenig ahnung von internet und deshalb habe ich ihm mal versprochen das problem zu lösen oder lösen zu lassen. also der teich von meinem vater fasst so ca. 6000 liter. an der tiefsten stelle ist er gut 1,80 m tief. es ist so, dass früher alles o.k. war. im teich schwommen so ca. 120 goldfische und es gab nie probleme. auch vermehrten sich die goldfische ordentlich. damals hatte der teich aber KEINEN filter und nur so einen springbrunnen. vor gut 2 jahren begann mein vater sich aber für den teich zu interessieren. es wurden mehrere filter eingesetzt, ein sauerstoffstein und so ein teil wo ne flüssigkeit reinkommt und wo ein katalysator drin ist (weiß nicht wie es heißt, soll aber sauerstoff erzeugen). problem ist dass besonders seit dem massiven einsetzen von technik das wasser zwar viel klarer geworden ist, aber das fischsterben beginnt. ist zwar schleichend aber mit der zeit hat sich der besatz auf 20 fische reduziert. die großen kois und 2 große karpfen sind gestorben (der wohl schlimmste verlust). es ist so, dass mein vater sehr viel füttert. meiner meinung nach zu viel. aber er freut sich halt immer wenn die fische ankommen. gestern hat er mich angerufen und meinte dass ein fisch so sekrecht am taumeln ist. er denkt es se bauchwassersucht. auch finde ich, dass er den teich zu wenig entschlammt. ich hatte vor 2 jahren 5 große teichmuscheln eingesetzt und als ich vor einem jahr mit nem kescher schlamm rausholte (so 30 kg) kamen luftbläschen nach oben (un ein geruch nach verfaulten eiern) und ich fand die schalen von den toten __ muscheln. aber woran kann das sterben liegen? brauche dringend tips.


----------



## Frank (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

Hi kamikatze2,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum.

*Schade, das du keine Anrede und Grußformel verwendet hast, dann könnte man dich mit Namen anreden, ist etwas persönlicher. 

Also, 120 Goldfische in einem 6000 Liter Wasser fassenden Teich, dazu noch Koi und Karpfen ... da musste man doch schon sehen, das das viel zu viel ist. 
Mehr wie die verbliebenen 20 Goldfische solltet ihr auch nicht mehr einsetzen. 

Das Füttern würde ich erstmal ganz einstellen!


Aber um noch genaueres zu sagen brauchen wir noch mehr Auskünfte:

Was für eine Art Filter verwendet dein Vater?
Wieviel Pflanzen sind im Teich?
Ein Foto vom Teich ist immer gut!
Wie sieht es mit den Wasserwerten aus?


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum.

Wie Frank schon sagte, brauchen wir noch ein paar Angaben.
Eine Ferndiagnose ist immer etwas heikel...

Wie dick ist denn die Schlammschicht? 
Du redst von "damals" und "früher". Wie alt ist denn der Teich? Wann habt Ihr den letzten Teilwasserwechsel (wieviel Liter?) gemacht?
Wasserwerte wären wirklich sehr wichtig um Dir weiterhelfen zu können!


----------



## WERNER 02 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

Zunächst würde ich erst einmal einen großen TWW. machen um die im Teich eventuell vorhandenen Schadstoffe zumindestens einmal zu "verdünnen".
Paralell dazu mal sämtliche Filter der Reihe nach reinigen, aber bitte keine allzu "klinische" Reinigung. Denke das hier der Fehler liegt, und eine regelmäßige Wartung nicht erfolgte, ebenso dürfte man die Wasserwerte etwas vernachläßigt haben.

Eine Frage liegt mir noch auf der Zunge, mit was für Wasser, wurde oder wird, dieser Teich gespeißt ??
Das entfernen des Mulms aus dem Teich dürfte zudem noch zusätzlich ein Fehler gewesen sein, insofern das durch dieses entfernen sämtliche Schadstoffe und Gase ,welche darin gebunden waren, frei gesetzt wurden. Sowas sollte man meiner Meinung nach nur bei einem bereits entleertem, oder einem Teich ohne Besatz,  machen. Und dann auch nur immer eine gewisse Menge.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## kamikatze2 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

ich werde heute abend mal zu hause anrufen und die daten in erfahrung bringen. dass der grund das entfernen des schlammes ist kann ich mir nicht vorstellen da  in den monaten danach kein fisch gestorben ist. teilwasserwechsel? wurde bis jetzt noch nie gemacht. ich habe meinem vater immer gesgt, dass er die schlammschicht entfernen soll, aber er schiebt es immer auf. das alter des teiches, also wann er begründet wurde liegt so bei ca. 11 jahren. mit welchem wasser er gespeißt wird? also da so gut wie nie wasser eingelassen wird wird er wohl durch regenwasser gespeißt. die schlammschicht ist jetzt wesentlich dünner als vorher. vorher war sie 30 cm mindestens dick und bestand aus verfaulendem laub und kot. ich meine die wasserwerte wären immer in ordnung gewesen. frage aber nochmal nach.

gruß
carsten


----------



## kamikatze2 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

also, jetzt habe ich neue daten. 
erstmal zu den filtern (erst seit ca. 3 jahren installiert):
eheim 3451 teichfilter mit 8 kammern
teichklärer F409 der firma heissner mit UV röhre C9W,  angeschlossen vor großer tonne (teichfilter F320), in der sich ceolit und lavagranulat befindet
4 sprudelsteine für den sommer (im winter wird nur einer eingeschaltet), tuen nur sprudeln, nicht filtern
oxydator mit katalysator

ich denke nicht dass mein vater den teich vernachlässigt hat. im sommer reinigt er fast JEDEN tag den 8 kammernfiltern, und der ist spätestens nach 2 tagen zu (springbrunnen ist dann nicht mehr 2 meter sondern nur noch 30 cm hoch).
das alter des teiches ist 16 jahre. der letzte wasserwechsel war so im märz diesen jahres (so 1/5 des wassers getauscht). wasserwerte waren immer super (hat solche teststreifen mit farbskala, und die werte sollen NIE schlecht gewesen sein). an pflanzen ist alles mögliche im und an dem teich, von __ wasserpest bis __ schilf und noch viel, viel mehr.
mein vater meint, dass der __ reiher alle goldfische geholt hat. ab und zu haben wir den sauhund gesehen. was kann man da machen? haben gehört dass ein plastikreiher ihn vertreiben soll (wegen revier). hat aber nix gebracht. ach das spannen von angelschnur um den teich (stolperfalle) brachte nicht den erfolg. das große problem war, dass vor 2 jahren ich den großen apfelbaum gefällt habe, und jetzt steht der teich halt etwas freier. vielleicht fühlt er sich jetzt sicherer. jedenfalls hatten wir vorher nie probleme mit dem reiher. aber ob der sich an 30 cm karpfen rantraut??? jedenfalls sind sehr viele goldfische mit der zeit verschwunden und die zwei karpfen und die schönen großen kois wurden tot aus dem wasser geholt (immer zeitlich versetzt). foto kommt nach pfingstferien. da bin ich dann zu hause und werde ein paar fotos machen.


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

Hallo Carsten,

für eine relativ grobe Bestimmung der Wasserwerte sind Teststreifen ganz gut. Für genau Werte sind die im Handel angebotenen Tröpfchentests (z.B. von JBL) besser geeignet. 
Mich würden ehrlich gesagt die abgelesenen Werte sehr interessieren 

Einen Biofilter jeden zweiten Tag zu "schrubben" ist für die Filterbakterien schlecht. Ihr nutz ihn dadurch lediglich als mechanischen Filter (Ihr holt damit den Dreck aus dem Teich)! 
Evtl. könnt Ihr vor den Filter einen Vortex (größere Regentonne-siehe auch im Bereich "Eigenbau Technik") oder eine andere Möglichkeit der Schmutzabscheidung bauen. So wie es jetzt läuft, ist der Filter biologisch gesehen sinnfrei... 

Mit welchem Wasser habt Ihr denn den Teich aufgefüllt?

Das der __ Reiher die großen Fische nur umbringt, sie dann aber nicht mitnimmt oder verspeist kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen. Außerdem wären dann entsprechende Spuren an den Fischen zu sehen gewesen. Die Angelschnure muß schon eine entsprechende Höhe haben, damit der Reiher nicht einfach drüber weg steigt. 
Je nachdem, wie Euer Teich profilmäßig aussieht kann er auch direkt im Teich landen.. dann helfen auch keine Schnüren außerhalb...
Aber wie gesagt, an den Reiher mag ich im Moment noch nicht so ganz glauben.


----------



## kamikatze2 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

also der biofilter wird nichtgereinigt. da sind ja schließlich die bakterien drin. nur die mechanischen werden alle 2 tage gereinigt, da die dann voll mit schlamm sind und der springbrunnen von dem filter dann nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

Ich glaube so kommen wir nicht weiter 

Stell doch bitte mal baldmöglichst ein paar Bilder vom Teich, Filter und falls es auf den Bildern nicht zu erkennen ist, Skizzen und genauere Beschreibung von der Technik ein.

Was ich unter Google zu Deinen Filtern finden konnte, war ehrlich gesagt nicht soo berauschend. Meiner Meinung nach ist gerade der Eheim eher als "Spielzeug" zu bezeichnen!
Den von Heissner konnte ich nicht finden. Hast Du da irgendwo einen Link dazu? Oder fotografier ihn einfach mal!


----------



## kamikatze2 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

ich werd einfach mal ein paar fotos machen. wird aber erst so gegen 12.6 möglich sein, da ich erst da zu hasue war


----------



## kamikatze2 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

so, jetzt hätte ich ein paar bilder von dem teich zu verfügung. kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die hochladen kann? was muss man da tun?


----------



## kamikatze2 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

das problem ist, dass die bilder zu groß sind


----------



## Annett (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

Hi,

verkleinern?! 
Schau mal in den Downloadbereich... da sind einige Programme dafür. Mach die Bilder 640*480.. dann passt das immer!!


----------



## kamikatze2 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

was mir noch aufgefallen ist, als ich mal wieder seid längerer zeit zu hause ware ist, dass der teich extrem klar war. aber irgendwie ist der pflanzenbewuchs zurückgegangen. ich sag so um 85 %  !!!! früher hat man keinen bodengrund gesehen aber dafür überall pflanzen. manche pflanzen (__ wasserpest) waren richtig abgefressen. kann das an dem einen einzelnen __ graskarpfen liegen? der ist mittlerweise gut 23 cm lang. hab gehört der soll ein guter __ pflanzenfresser sein. auch habe ich dank zollstock gemrkt, dass die maximale tiefe nur noch 80 cm beträgt. der rest ist wohl schlamm. muss ich mir jetzt sorgen machen?


----------



## kamikatze2 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

so, ich glaube es hat jetzt doch geklappt mit den fotos


----------



## kamikatze2 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

und noch 3 stück


----------



## kamikatze2 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

der gecheckte koi scheint mir etwas komisch auszusehen. irgendwie aufgedunsen. hat der zuviel frustfressen gemacht oder geht es dem nicht gut. manche fische haben auch richtige glubschaugen. auch finde ich dass die schuppen etwas abstehen. kann das bauchwassersucht sein????  wie schon gesagt, früher war der teich viel stärker bepflanzt. allein die wurzel oder knolle der seerose war fast 80 cm lang. habe für meinen vater jetzt über ebay nen schlammsauger gekauft. denke es wäre das beste wenn das ganze gelumpe vom boden erstmal wegkommt. dann ist er wenigstens wieder gut 50 cm tiefer. wie sieht es mit dem __ graskarpfen aus? rausfangen oder drinlassen? vorallem wegen dem __ reiher wären ein paar __ teichrosen und etwas __ wasserpest schon sehr gut.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

Hallo Kamikatze,

das Fischsterben wird mit mehreren Parametern zu tun haben. Einmal viel zu viel Fisch (vor allem zu große) im Teich, die vermutlich von Grasfisch (so ein Grasfisch schaft es sein Körpergewicht an Pflanzen zu fressen,täglich) gefressenen Unterwasserpflanzen (liefern nicht nur O2 sondern bauen auch Schadstoffe wie Nitrat ab), die Schlammentfernung (Geruch nach faulen Eiern deutet auf Sauerstoffmangel hin - Faulschlamm (entsteht sehr gerne wenn zuviel Futterreste im Wasser vorsichhingammeln und zuviel Fischsch....) - wird der aufgewühlt fällt der O2 Gehalt im Wasser rapide ab und die Fische (je größer der Fisch desto mehr O2 verbraucht er) ersticken langsam. Und wahrscheinlich wurde bei dem hohen Fischbesatz auch der bei dem kleinen Teich lebensnotwendige Teilwasserwechsel (alle 2-3 Wochen min. 1/3 des Teichwassers entfernen und durch Frischwasser ersetzen - genau wie bei stark besetzten Aquarien - vernachlässigt.
Glubschaugen und aufgedunsene Körper können Bauchwassersucht sein, entstehen aber auch bei schlechten Wasserwerten.
Jedenfalls wäre es für den Teich (und die Fische) besser wenn der Rest Fische auch aus dem Teich entfernt wird. Bei der Teichgröße passen nur Kleinfischarten wie __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge oder Aquarienfische mit geringen Temperaturansprüchen (z.B Prachtbarben, Zebrabärblinge, Makropoden - natürlich nur Mai-September wenn die Wassertemperatur über 15 Grad liegt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

Hallo noch mal,

6000l kommt mir bei eurem Teich etwas zu hoch gegriffen vor. Die Wassermenge läßt sich grob ausrechnen und zwar nach dem Volumen einer Pyramide (1/3 Oberfläche x Tiefe) da Teiche im allgemeinen keine Wände über 45 Grad haben. Meist ist es dann noch mal ne ganze Ecke weniger Wasservolumen (die Pflanzstufen nehmen meist noch mal min. ein 1/4)

Dem Foto nach grob geschätzt: Teich 3x4m = 12qm : 3 = 4 x 1m Tiefe (wegen der 80cm Schlammschicht ) = 4qm3 x 0,75 = 3000l

MfG Frank


----------



## kamikatze2 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

den rest der fische entfernen? ich glaube kaum, dass das mein vater machen wird. ist ja fast so, als verlangt man von einer mutter, dass sie ihre kinder ins heim geben soll.


----------



## kamikatze2 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischsterben, woran kann es liegen? Brauche dringend hilfe.*

ich hatte zuerst mit dem gedanken gespielt meinem vater zum geburtstag teichmuscheln zu schenken. denke aber dass es keine gute idee ist. ich befürchte, dass die verhungern werden. früher war er noch total trüb, aber heute....


----------



## karsten. (14. Juni 2006)

*Am Rande erwähnt :*



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> Dem Foto nach grob geschätzt: Teich 3x4m = 12qm : 3 = 4 x 1m Tiefe (wegen der 80cm Schlammschicht ) = 4qm3 x 0,75 = 3000l
> ......




in dem Zusammenhang gibts was Neues :


wird zur Zeit bei eXey meist für 1 Taler verschenkt.

für alle sinnvoll durchgeführten Maßnahmen spielt das Wissen um das exakte Volumen eine wichtige Rolle.

wer also nicht rechnen mag kann messen....


----------

